# KPH to MPH Conversion Table



## SHVentus (Mar 15, 2004)

After hearing Phil get the conversions wrong so many times, heres an accurate table:

KPH to MPH

1.	1 kilometer/hour = 0.6213712 mile/hour (mph)
2.	2 kilometer/hour = 1.2427424 mile/hour (mph)
3.	3 kilometer/hour = 1.8641136 mile/hour (mph)
4.	4 kilometer/hour = 2.4854848 mile/hour (mph)
5.	5 kilometer/hour = 3.106856 mile/hour (mph)
6.	6 kilometer/hour = 3.7282272 mile/hour (mph)
7.	7 kilometer/hour = 4.3495983 mile/hour (mph)
8.	8 kilometer/hour = 4.9709695 mile/hour (mph)
9.	9 kilometer/hour = 5.5923407 mile/hour (mph)
10.	10 kilometer/hour = 6.2137119 mile/hour (mph)
11.	11 kilometer/hour = 6.8350831 mile/hour (mph)
12.	12 kilometer/hour = 7.4564543 mile/hour (mph)
13.	13 kilometer/hour = 8.0778255 mile/hour (mph)
14.	14 kilometer/hour = 8.6991967 mile/hour (mph)
15.	15 kilometer/hour = 9.3205679 mile/hour (mph)
16.	16 kilometer/hour = 9.9419391 mile/hour (mph)
17.	17 kilometer/hour = 10.5633103 mile/hour (mph)
18.	18 kilometer/hour = 11.1846815 mile/hour (mph)
19.	19 kilometer/hour = 11.8060527 mile/hour (mph)
20.	20 kilometer/hour = 12.4274238 mile/hour (mph)
21.	21 kilometer/hour = 13.048795 mile/hour (mph)
22.	22 kilometer/hour = 13.6701662 mile/hour (mph)
23.	23 kilometer/hour = 14.2915374 mile/hour (mph)
24.	24 kilometer/hour = 14.9129086 mile/hour (mph)
25.	25 kilometer/hour = 15.5342798 mile/hour (mph)
26.	26 kilometer/hour = 16.155651 mile/hour (mph)
27.	27 kilometer/hour = 16.7770222 mile/hour (mph)
28.	28 kilometer/hour = 17.3983934 mile/hour (mph)
29.	29 kilometer/hour = 18.0197646 mile/hour (mph)
30.	30 kilometer/hour = 18.6411358 mile/hour (mph)
31.	31 kilometer/hour = 19.262507 mile/hour (mph)
32.	32 kilometer/hour = 19.8838782 mile/hour (mph)
33.	33 kilometer/hour = 20.5052493 mile/hour (mph)
34.	34 kilometer/hour = 21.1266205 mile/hour (mph)
35.	35 kilometer/hour = 21.7479917 mile/hour (mph)
36.	36 kilometer/hour = 22.3693629 mile/hour (mph)
37.	37 kilometer/hour = 22.9907341 mile/hour (mph)
38.	38 kilometer/hour = 23.6121053 mile/hour (mph)
39.	39 kilometer/hour = 24.2334765 mile/hour (mph)
40.	40 kilometer/hour = 24.8548477 mile/hour (mph)
41.	41 kilometer/hour = 25.4762189 mile/hour (mph)
42.	42 kilometer/hour = 26.0975901 mile/hour (mph)
43.	43 kilometer/hour = 26.7189613 mile/hour (mph)
44.	44 kilometer/hour = 27.3403325 mile/hour (mph)
45.	45 kilometer/hour = 27.9617037 mile/hour (mph)
46.	46 kilometer/hour = 28.5830748 mile/hour (mph)
47.	47 kilometer/hour = 29.204446 mile/hour (mph)
48.	48 kilometer/hour = 29.8258172 mile/hour (mph)
49.	49 kilometer/hour = 30.4471884 mile/hour (mph)
50.	50 kilometer/hour = 31.0685596 mile/hour (mph)
51.	51 kilometer/hour = 31.6899308 mile/hour (mph)
52.	52 kilometer/hour = 32.311302 mile/hour (mph)
53.	53 kilometer/hour = 32.9326732 mile/hour (mph)
54.	54 kilometer/hour = 33.5540444 mile/hour (mph)
55.	55 kilometer/hour = 34.1754156 mile/hour (mph)
56.	56 kilometer/hour = 34.7967868 mile/hour (mph)
57.	57 kilometer/hour = 35.418158 mile/hour (mph)
58.	58 kilometer/hour = 36.0395291 mile/hour (mph)
59.	59 kilometer/hour = 36.6609003 mile/hour (mph)
60.	60 kilometer/hour = 37.2822715 mile/hour (mph)
61.	61 kilometer/hour = 37.9036427 mile/hour (mph)
62.	62 kilometer/hour = 38.5250139 mile/hour (mph)
63.	63 kilometer/hour = 39.1463851 mile/hour (mph)
64.	64 kilometer/hour = 39.7677563 mile/hour (mph)
65.	65 kilometer/hour = 40.3891275 mile/hour (mph)
66.	66 kilometer/hour = 41.0104987 mile/hour (mph)
67.	67 kilometer/hour = 41.6318699 mile/hour (mph)
68.	68 kilometer/hour = 42.2532411 mile/hour (mph)
69.	69 kilometer/hour = 42.8746123 mile/hour (mph)
70.	70 kilometer/hour = 43.4959835 mile/hour (mph)
71.	71 kilometer/hour = 44.1173546 mile/hour (mph)
72.	72 kilometer/hour = 44.7387258 mile/hour (mph)
73.	73 kilometer/hour = 45.360097 mile/hour (mph)
74.	74 kilometer/hour = 45.9814682 mile/hour (mph)
75.	75 kilometer/hour = 46.6028394 mile/hour (mph)
76.	76 kilometer/hour = 47.2242106 mile/hour (mph)
77.	77 kilometer/hour = 47.8455818 mile/hour (mph)
78.	78 kilometer/hour = 48.466953 mile/hour (mph)
79.	79 kilometer/hour = 49.0883242 mile/hour (mph)
80.	80 kilometer/hour = 49.7096954 mile/hour (mph)
81.	81 kilometer/hour = 50.3310666 mile/hour (mph)
82.	82 kilometer/hour = 50.9524378 mile/hour (mph)
83.	83 kilometer/hour = 51.573809 mile/hour (mph)
84.	84 kilometer/hour = 52.1951801 mile/hour (mph)
85.	85 kilometer/hour = 52.8165513 mile/hour (mph)
86.	86 kilometer/hour = 53.4379225 mile/hour (mph)
87.	87 kilometer/hour = 54.0592937 mile/hour (mph)
88.	88 kilometer/hour = 54.6806649 mile/hour (mph)
89.	89 kilometer/hour = 55.3020361 mile/hour (mph)
90.	90 kilometer/hour = 55.9234073 mile/hour (mph)
91.	91 kilometer/hour = 56.5447785 mile/hour (mph)
92.	92 kilometer/hour = 57.1661497 mile/hour (mph)
93.	93 kilometer/hour = 57.7875209 mile/hour (mph)
94.	94 kilometer/hour = 58.4088921 mile/hour (mph)
95.	95 kilometer/hour = 59.0302633 mile/hour (mph)
96.	96 kilometer/hour = 59.6516345 mile/hour (mph)
97.	97 kilometer/hour = 60.2730056 mile/hour (mph)
98.	98 kilometer/hour = 60.8943768 mile/hour (mph)
99.	99 kilometer/hour = 61.515748 mile/hour (mph)
100. 100 kilometer/hour = 62.1371192 mile/hour (mph)


----------



## wzq622 (Aug 3, 2004)

wow

great info but an eyesore.


how bout multiply miles by 1.6093 to convert it to kilometers and vice versa?


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

Interesting, but I think just multiples of 10 would have been sufficient. The Swedish commentator was saying that today's sprint was around 65 km/h.


----------



## MichaelC (Mar 15, 2004)

*Online Conversion Site*

Here's a link to an online conversion site: http://www.onlineconversion.com/length_all.htm


----------



## NYCyclist (Mar 22, 2002)

*or just google it. nmnmnm*

nmnmnm


----------

